# Welcome to me....again



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Last time I was here it was 2004.....not sure what happened since then. Oh well. It looks like there are many more people now. Im from New Zealand anyway. I get DP attacks at the most inconvenient times that last for upto 8 weeks. Started when I was 14 and 21 years later still lurking in the shadows. Stress, anxiety, alcohol are the main triggers. But Prozac will do just as nicely thankyou.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

That'll be ?2.50 please :mrgreen:


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I only have 5 do you give change?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

?Looks in his wallet?? *Rubs head*? I have a HSBC Debit card?

Are you male or female... because it makes a hell of a difference if I lend you the card... (heh)


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I am male, hear me....roar. Not sure what a HSBC card is, but do you get fries with that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm male... but "meow"... lol. Nah, you get a chip with it... lol.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Just the one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup... it's gold thought 










Wow... Look at the grooves on the lady's thumb nail!  "fascinating"


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

She needs to drink more milk?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I like milk... I prefer UHT(ultra heat treatment) milk thought...


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I use to drink milk, but now just in coffee. I just had a coffee....it had milk in it. But it's running out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Why don't you dwink milk on it's own? *Sips his cold gl'ass of milky milk*...*licks lips*

Running out milk?  That's a crime in it's self!


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Some fresh new milk is arriving tomorrow..today


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

If it's from the milk man, does it taste a little sour like mine does? That's another reason I prefer UHT milk. (Interesting topic we're on... let's carry it on... lol)


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope, we dont get milkmen any more..... but it does get delivered from the supermarket. Ive never noticed it being sour.

I remember when boys with trollies ran down the street delivering milk...then they went and it was just the milktruck and boys hanging to the back of it..now its all gone. Including the glass bottles. Still people cant steal your milk from your letterbox anymore...or the money.


----------

